# CUDA!



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

ive never used em (cuda) for shark bait so therfore i have no confidence in them. Someone let me know if its worth the time to soak one tonight or just stick to the bonita and rays?!!? Thanks Mike


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Never heard of using Cuda as bait except for shark.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

On the mad shark tournaments they use to have on tv most of them used Cuda


----------



## eric (Mar 7, 2008)

When I lived in Ft. Lauderdale we used them all the time with good results. Cut one open, the're oily and stink. What better combination.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I wouldnt use cuda for sharks. Give them to me and I'll throw them away for you. (good bait)


----------

